# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack

## mbarnatl

I was wondering if anyone uses the "Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack"? What do you think of it.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I have the jumbo versa and the regular.  I like them both.  I use the regular versa more than my jumbo.  If you get one, make sure you order the correct model for right or left carry.

----------


## vegasrandall

got one and I like it!

----------


## johngunguy

I have one for about a year now and use it as a tote bag for all my junk.  I had used a simple book type back pack but it lacked adequate support and cubbie holes.  However, it was a lot less tactical looking than the Jumbo.  I got the tan color as I thought it may be less tactical looking than the other colors available.

It is one tough bag and holds a great deal of stuff.  I don't back pack so I don't carry a water bottle in that space but it does handle a Heinnie can pot really well.  I like to carry several different knives while on vacation/trips as well as tools in case I need them to fix something.  I carry one fixed blade, a Buck Knighthawk, which my son gave me as a present.   While I own several other fixed blades, I take that one for that reason.

I added a Janus to the strap so that I could keep my small camera and accessories in it and it is always handy but protected.  Being able to tote a pistol with additional magazines is also a great feature.  

The only thing the back pack is better at is when out and about visiting a town and shopping.  You can carry some important items that you like to keep with you but also have room to store purchased items.  I found that important when on a cruise to Alaska.  The book bag held our purchases easily until we returned to the ship in the evening.  The Jumbo just doesnt' have as much space but it is a different animal, right tool for the right job I guess.

Hoped this helped, it is worth the money.

John

----------


## Fletcher

Looks like a purse to me. My wife carries her makeup and wallet in hers

----------


## Fletcher

No wait its a MAN BAG right?????????????

----------


## Bibow

it think it's a murse

----------


## Gray Wolf

This link may help;

http://www.bushcraftuk.com/index.php...ck-Review.html

----------


## Rick

Pulls weapon from Snugpak. "!!!!! BLAM !!!!!"

"There's your manpurse, smart a$$". 

Walks away from corpse.

----------


## Fletcher

> Pulls weapon from Snugpak. "!!!!! BLAM !!!!!"
> 
> "There's your manpurse, smart a$$". 
> 
> Walks away from corpse.


OK you did it              i now have to clean spit off screen!!!!!!!!!!
that is funny!   And would be funny as................................................ well you know..

----------


## nell67

Awwww come on guys,just admit you carry a purse,and everyone will feel better about it,get in touch with your feminine side why don'tcha :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klkak

Several years ago my wife bought this shoulder bag similar to the jumbo pack. After a time she got tired of it and was going to throw it away. My trapping partner and I looked at each other and when the wife went in the house he snatched it before I could.

Now he has a really awesome snare bag.

----------


## nell67

See klkak,don't you feel better now :Big Grin: ,come on guys,you know he isn't the only one!

----------


## chiye tanka

Hey, if it works, who cares. Do we really care what some numpty we might run into thinks. :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

hey,my grandfather had a stuff bag he carried to the woods everythime he went,and it was a recycled purse,women probably got the idea of a purse from their husbands stuff bags,who knows!

----------


## crashdive123

Just tell Jack Bauer that it's a manpurse. :Big Grin: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Fletcher

> Just tell Jack Bauer that it's a manpurse.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


A........................Who is Jack Bauer?

----------


## HOP

I got 2 one for each side one is OD abd the other is desert brown. 
Seriously I like it a lot and cary one ful of things almost every day , ocasionaly I wil rotate with a diferent shoulder bag . 
I had a 4 way bi-pass several years and the strap pases right over my scare and it hurts specialy if I don't move my neck knife., but i live the bag and use the pistol holster with it.

----------


## Sourdough

Is there any case to be built for the "Fatboy" (smaller) over the Jumbo" Versipack.....? Looks like I am going to get one of them.......

----------


## crashdive123

I have one of each.  I mostly use the Fatboy.  The reason is that I carry a lot of my inspection tools in it (along with my ccw).  With the Jumbo I can fit a lot more into it and carry a water bottle, but with the added weight if I'm going to be wearing it awhile I use the belt snap so that not all of the weight is on my shoulder for an extended period.  If rarely use the belt snap on the Fatboy.  Remember they come in S type or regular (left or right carry).

----------


## crashdive123

Another Maxpedition pack that I have tried (do not own) is the Thermite.  You can wear over the shoulder or with a waist and thigh strap.

----------


## Sourdough

> I have one of each.  I mostly use the Fatboy.  The reason is that I carry a lot of my inspection tools in it (along with my ccw).  With the Jumbo I can fit a lot more into it and carry a water bottle, but with the added weight if I'm going to be wearing it awhile I use the belt snap so that not all of the weight is on my shoulder for an extended period.  If rarely use the belt snap on the Fatboy.  Remember they come in S type or regular (left or right carry).



Crash, If a guy is getting by OK, packing nothing on hikes, but fears he is pressing his luck. And has a even greater fear of getting too large of a bag, and inserting everything including the sink. Do you think the Fatboy is big enough for the most basic stuff, (one Quart of whiskey and 6-Snickers bars)??? OK maybe one band aid, and a lighter.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crashdive123

The Fatboy is plenty big.  I'll snap a pic of mine to show you.

----------


## crashdive123

The pics came out a bit blurred - sorry.  One pint flask in front so you can see overall size.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Since you probably aren't concerned with ccw, the ccw pouch can give you ready access to two pint flasks without opening the main or other compartments.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The main and smaller compartment should hold anything you want.  If it doesn't fit, you are becoming too much like the rest of (some) of us.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

> The Fatboy is plenty big.  I'll snap a pic of mine to show you.


I am thinking Khaki is the color that least screams "Tactical /Death"  :EEK!:   Black and Camo are out.

----------


## crashdive123

> I am thinking Khaki is the color that least screams "Tactical /Death"   Black and Camo are out.


OOPS - for me and wearing it while I work, black works best for me.

----------


## Sourdough

OK, I am sold...Fatboy it is. With maybe 4 plastic bar soap thingies, electric taped, and slid into Zip-locks & socks for sound absorbency.

----------


## Sourdough

> OOPS - for me and wearing it while I work, black works best for me.



DEATH is your work........your a professional Killer....... :EEK!:

----------


## Sourdough

Crash, Thanks for the photos and advise.

----------


## crashdive123

You're quite welcome.  Glad I could help.

----------


## Sourdough

Looking for good place to order the bag......Ideas?

----------


## crashdive123

I've picked up all of my Maxpedition gear (I have quite a bit) either locally at one of our gun shops, or at one of the gun shows when they're in town.  I haven't bought any of their gear on line.  This site http://www.tacticalgunarmory.com/Fat...ries_s/967.htm is about $16 cheaper than the maxpedition site.  I can't tell you anything about them or compare shipping costs though.

----------


## Sourdough

> I've picked up all of my Maxpedition gear (I have quite a bit) either locally at one of our gun shops, or at one of the gun shows when they're in town.  I haven't bought any of their gear on line.  This site http://www.tacticalgunarmory.com/Fat...ries_s/967.htm is about $16 cheaper than the maxpedition site.  I can't tell you anything about them or compare shipping costs though.


That is the cheapest I have found, it is PLUS $10.50 shipping. Still better than going to Los Anchorage.

----------


## chiye tanka

Hopeak, I'll check with my knife friend, he carries Maxpedition gear as well as knives. I'll let you know later today.

----------


## Sourdough

Crash, the Jumbo is only about $4.00 to $12.00 more than the Fatboy. The specs. show them both at 4 1/2" thick. And the one compartment on the Jumbo is totally collapsible.

Is the Jumbo a lot bigger, as in too big.....?

----------


## crashdive123

It's not too big for my taste.  It does weigh a little more and can carry quite a bit more if you want to (or maybe need to).

Here are the measurements on the Jumbo:

•	Main : 9" x 8" x 3" with front and back subdividers 
•	Frontal : 7" x 6.5" x 1.5" with mesh divider and internal keyper 
•	Side A : 6" x 3.5" x 2" with divider and double zippers to accommodate antenna 
•	Side B : 7" x 3.5" diameter with cinch (can be compacted for low profile carry) 
•	Top of lid pocket : 6.5" x 3" x 1" 
•	Shoulder : Integral 2" strap (min 40" / max 60") with 2" non-slip shoulder pad 
•	Empty Weight: 1.8 lbs

And here are the measurements on the Fatboy:

•	Main: 8" x 6.5" x 3" 
•	Frontal: 7" x 5" x 1.5" 
•	Rear: 8" x 7.5"
•	SideA: 6" x 3" x 1.5" 
•	SideB: 5" x 1.5" x 1" 
•	SideC: 4" x 2.5" x 1" 
•	Shoulder : Integral 2" strap (min 40" / max 60") with 2" non-slip shoulder pad. 
•	Empty Weight: 17.6 oz.

----------


## Smok

I carry the " Maxpedition Colossus Versipack" but I am thinking of going with just the '"Fatboy" for my gun .. Because if you have all the room of the '"Colossus"  you will fill it up and it wiiilllllllll   get heave  , and then you will not carry it on the Day you really do need it

----------


## Sourdough

Another nice feature of the "Fatboy" model is if someone yells, "Hey Fat boy", I can assume they are addressing the pack and not me.

----------


## kx250kev

Just bought my Fatboy "manpurse" in Khaki.  What a great daily bug-out bag.  Holds everything I carry on a daily basis.  It is in one word....awesome (and comfortable too).  I plan to order the Jumbo eventually, but the Fatboy is the right size for daily use.  I've even gotten complements and serious inquiries about it.  It is as "manly" as a shoulder bag can possibly be, and I'm proud to wear it!

----------


## crashdive123

So you mean Hope was right?  When they yell out Fatboy they're really talking about the bag?????? :Big Grin:

----------


## kx250kev

Don't forget the Hawkin's murse!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Bang!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Kits & Survival Products

----------


## Sourdough

Here is the thread Crash was looking for......

----------


## BK-72

Just thought I'd share this - LA Police Gear is having a sale on the Jumbo Versipacks

http://www.lapolicegear.com/majuvem1m2wa.html

----------


## Rick

Check out ebags.com. You can get them for $79.

http://www.ebags.com/search/index.cf...sipack&x=0&y=0

----------


## crashdive123

Got mine for under $80.  (local gear shop)

----------


## BK-72

> Check out ebags.com. You can get them for $79.
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/search/index.cf...sipack&x=0&y=0



I don't see a Jumbo for $79?  I see them $*9*9 dollars....


Anyway there's always someplace cheaper, but with this sale you actually get 3 Maxpedition products for $82 dollars

----------


## Rick

They changed the price on those this afternoon!!!! Why those dirty.......

----------


## crashdive123

BK-72  -  this is where I got mine.  http://www.dggtaser.com/catalog/Backpacks,76.htm  I didn't buy it on line though.  Looks like the prices are close to what you posted.

----------


## Rockgod1619

I've got a Jumbo and I think it's amazing!  It holds everything I need and still has room left!  I got mine for about $60 on eBay.  Great place, that eBay!

----------


## BK-72

> BK-72  -  this is where I got mine.  http://www.dggtaser.com/catalog/Backpacks,76.htm  I didn't buy it on line though.  Looks like the prices are close to what you posted.



Looks like a good company there - and always like to shop around for stuff. Bookmarked!

----------


## crashdive123

It's just a small local store.  So far it's their only location.  Not sure how well their internet business does.

----------

